# German Guy Jumps Into Frozen Pool



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

What could go wrong?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

That was very funny.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

What was the name of his band? Just for once I'd like to curse. SH!T that was funny. I'm sorry I ran out of likes Aaron. I'll be back.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That was funny and almost as stupid as it gets.

I guarantee that did some damage and he will be reminded of it physically at some time or another, permanently. Ask anyone that has some years of life behind him. It will catch up.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

My arse be hurtin


----------



## Jeosndhaks (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol he might've broken something from the cracking sound I heard.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I am glad that he is having a laugh now, but I think Ray is right.
He just did the equivalent of cannonballing into concrete.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!!! i can not stop laugh









thats normal in Germany! we always test something new.

only funny thing, it´s upload two week ago... we have no ice here









BTW, he live not far away from me


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Man that was too funny. After that dramatic speech and defiance, butt first onto the ice. I think he said "Oh my arse" Yeup, bruised to the bone, he will be walking like something is up his @#$ for quite a while. Thanks Aaron, what a way to start the day.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you think he will use " Ice Therapy" for his pains??

It is probably a good thing that the ice did not break, It does not look like they would be too prepared for a rescue from under the ice


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

First his butt, then his fist! -- Wow -- Tex


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

"That's gonna leave a mark "


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is too funny!


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

To say he clearly hurt himself, he was laughing almost as much as I was!!!

He must have a wicked sense of humour!

Cheers, John


----------

